# scout black widow



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well takeing the scout black widow out for its first hunt tonight if I do half as good on frogs as I been on cans then I will be doing really good had a old timer ask me for a mess of frogs so the plan is to get enough for a few meals and some for the old timer hopeing to rename the black widow to widow maker.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

The Black Widow is a slick looking slingshot. I foresee such a slingshot being added to my collection in the near future...

Let us know how it goes. Good hunting.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Good Luck buddy


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

good hunting and enjoy. Don't forget the extra band set.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Are you shooting OTT or TTF


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ttf .40 latex they are tough bands.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I found that mine shot 3/8 steel and .40 cal lead with .30 latex TTF better than it did marbles. I would every now and then get a fork nick. But I'm gonna try again with marbles and see how I do and good luck tonight.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Good luck man, hope you get a bunch!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Best of luck to you and the crew ... Make another video for the rest of us.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Best to you on your frog hunt my friend.....Oh I did not know scout had a Black Widow Shooter...

Thought only Barnett had that Shooter........~AKAOldmiser


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

It's one of the new colors offered with the Gen 2 scout.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

shew97 said:


> It's one of the new colors offered with the Gen 2 scout.


Thanks Got ya...OM


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well the water was deep from all of the rain and we only got 5 frogs but the black widow scout worked great.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Glad to hear it! I'm sure next time will be a better yield.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

first frog with the scout!


----------

